# Test/Deca/Winny....Best lean mass stack ever?



## thapr3dat0r (Aug 5, 2011)

My last cycle consisted of prop, NPP and Winny. It was AWESOME. The test and deca gets you huge but the winny keeps you dry. The deca kept my joints feeling fine and the winny helped with any progesterone from the deca. The test provided the sense of well-being and libido boost. The synergy with these three compounds is the shit! Is this the best lean mass stack ever or what?


----------



## alphabolic (Aug 5, 2011)

i'd love to run this cycle except for the fact that winny fucks with your cholesterol levels for a prolonged period of time.  from what i've read at least...


----------



## maged (Aug 6, 2011)

u better be conserned about ur liver while on winny... so dont go more than 6 weeks max, i prefer 4 weeks at most...
also i prefer boldenone over deca for the hunger and vascularity issue, and no progestron activity


----------



## GMO (Aug 6, 2011)

thapr3dat0r said:


> My last cycle consisted of prop, NPP and Winny. It was AWESOME. The test and deca gets you huge but the winny keeps you dry. The deca kept my joints feeling fine and the winny helped with any progesterone from the deca. The test provided the sense of well-being and libido boost. The synergy with these three compounds is the shit! Is this the best lean mass stack ever or what?



Nope: Test/Tren A/Super DMZ


----------



## thapr3dat0r (Aug 6, 2011)

alphabolic said:


> i'd love to run this cycle except for the fact that winny fucks with your cholesterol levels for a prolonged period of time.  from what i've read at least...



Does Winny cause more damage to your lipids and BP than other orals like Dbol or Anadrol, for example? 



maged said:


> u better be conserned about ur liver while on winny... so dont go more than 6 weeks max, i prefer 4 weeks at most...
> also i prefer boldenone over deca for the hunger and vascularity issue, and no progestron activity



Yeah I usually run orals for 4 weeks, 6 weeks max in rare occasions. Is there any more concern over liver toxicity with Winny than with other orals? I've heard lukewarm reviews about EQ but never tried myself yet. I'll give it a shot and see how it compares to Deca. 



GMO said:


> Nope: Test/Tren A/Super DMZ



Yeah, I hear ya. That stack looks nice. Superdrol is awesome and my next cycle will include Tren. Can't wait


----------



## bishop22 (Aug 6, 2011)

Test/Eq/Primo/Anavar...

Could even sub primo for masteron.


----------

